

Reddit is down ... - NicoJuicy
http://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/rising/

======
NicoJuicy
Typical...

Use Reddit once a month and when i look for something for my webapp
(marketing), it goes down.. :P

------
itchmasterflex
[https://twitter.com/redditstatus](https://twitter.com/redditstatus)

------
notscientific
Maintenance.

~~~
NicoJuicy
You are right ... Thx ->
[https://twitter.com/redditstatus](https://twitter.com/redditstatus)

